# Tundra Swan



## JWT (Apr 6, 2012)

Got my tundra swan mount back, I think it really turned out good!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That is saaweeet right there. For sure is on my bucket list. Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2012)

That'll bring back memories of that hunt.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## kchilds (Apr 11, 2012)

looks good


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice that will take up some room!


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Man thats nice right there!

I would have to buy a bigger house if I killed one of them things right there!


----------



## injun joe (Apr 12, 2012)

That is the BOMB. Did you get him in N.C.?


----------



## jknight71 (May 9, 2012)

nice JT


----------

